# Best all around mountain bike under $1100?



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Today I finally sold my Leader hardtail. It had been a great bike for the past year and a half, but I really wanted to upgrade to something different. I've been kind of flip flopping between a 29er, 650B, and 26" full suspension, but truthfully, around here (Nebraska), it won't make a whole lot of difference because there isn't anything too technical in my neck of the woods. The trails I enjoy riding most are tight singletrack, with lots of twist and turns, with some long straight aways. 

After I sold my bike, I went to Scheels and test rode a 26" Breezer Thunder Comp selling for $900. I really loved how maneuverable that bike was, and could have purchased it today, but it would make more financial sense for me to wait after January11th. The same bike was selling for $800 on Nashbar a week ago, but all Breezers are suddenly "gone" from the Nashbar website. It is the last one the store has - the same bike with a different paint job is selling for $1049 on Jenson USA. 

So...I'm open to suggestions on ANY mountain bike selling for less than $1100. Not long ago, I was open to spending up to $1500, but I just purchased a gas guzzling SUV, which, between a car payment, higher insurance costs, and gas costs, increased my monthly expenses by about $265 a month, so I have a little less to spend than I'd like to. I could probably swing another $100 or $200 if there is something REALLY special that I come across, but ideally, I'd like to keep it below $1100.

I'm open to buying locally or online. There are several Trek stores in the area that usually have a 30% off sale around March, so I can save some money if I can wait until then, which isn't really a big deal because the trails around here will be unrideable until at least February, if not March or April, depending on how much snow we get.

I've already done a lot of research on full suspension bikes and 29ers, but not a whole lot on 26er hardtails. Please note that I'm NOT interested in buying used. Besides the Breezer, here are some of the bikes that I'm considering:

Sette Razzo X7 29er $999
Focus Super Bud 4.0 FS 26" $1099
Focus Black Forrest 3.0 29er $999
Giant Talon 29er $850
Felt Nine 60 29er $1029
Trek Cobia 29er $868 after a 30% discount
Trek 4900 26" $846 after a 30% discount 

Please note that I'm already familiar with the Sette XT 29er for $1299, and the Airborne Goblin for $1199, but with shipping, those bikes are a little more than I'd like to pay. As you can see, most of the research I've done is on 29ers. Riding the Breezer made me change my mind and reconsider a 26" hardtail.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Just found the bike I think I want: the Breezer Storm 29 Expert for $1099. I'm going to talk to Scheels and see if they can order it. If it handles anything like the Breezer 26er I test rode today, there is no question I want it. For the record, IMHO, the 26" Breezer Thunder Comp is the best handling bike I've ever ridden.

Breezer Bikes - Bike Overview

Oh, and just for kicks, here is a tribute to the bike I said goodbye to today:


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

How about carbon? 999 Access Stealth LTD 29 at Performance 19 and 21. Some stores have 17s.
Access Stealth LTD 29er Mountain Bike - New Items


----------



## ZeroSkillet (Dec 22, 2012)

getagrip said:


> Trek Cobia 29er $868 after a 30% discount
> Trek 4900 26" $846 after a 30% discount


Link?


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

ZeroSkillet said:


> Link?


Are you lazy? Just kidding. Here are the links to the 2 Treks:

4900 Disc - Trek Bicycle

Cobia - Trek Bicycle


----------



## ZeroSkillet (Dec 22, 2012)

getagrip said:


> Are you lazy? Just kidding. Here are the links to the 2 Treks:
> 
> 4900 Disc - Trek Bicycle
> 
> Cobia - Trek Bicycle


thanks:thumbsup:

But do you have links to the bikes at 30% off?


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

ZeroSkillet said:


> But do you have links to the bikes at 30% off?


He mentioned in the first post that some of his local Trek stores usually have a 30% off sale around March, so I imagine that's where the 30% off numbers came from.


----------



## CjSwat13 (Nov 8, 2012)

I recently visited Performance Bike. While i was there I spotted a 26" GT Sensor Elite only for 1000$. The bike is fully suspended of course, and has hydraulic disk brakes. I got the 29r Gt sensor a little while back and I love it. Maybe you should check them out!


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Larry_K said:


> He mentioned in the first post that some of his local Trek stores usually have a 30% off sale around March, so I imagine that's where the 30% off numbers came from.


Bingo. The prices quoted above were given under the assumption that the Trek stores will give me 30%, which they usually do.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd look at Pricepoint for a good Sette. The carbon $999 bike? Hmm..not so sure at this price.

Edit: Ya this my friend.. Sette Razzo 29er SLX/XT 20in Mountain Bike - DEMO at Price Point


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

CCMTB said:


> I'd look at Pricepoint for a good Sette. The carbon $999 bike? Hmm..not so sure at this price.
> 
> Edit: Ya this my friend.. Sette Razzo 29er SLX/XT 20in Mountain Bike - DEMO at Price Point


There was something about the carbon bike that I didn't like - maybe it was the basic look of the frame design, but thanks eb1888 for the suggestion. I probably wouldn't get a demo bike because technically, its a used bike. I really want to test ride a Trek 29er and compare it to a Breezer 29er. Unfortunately, Scheels doesn't have any Breezer 29ers in my size at the moment, so I'll have to wait for the comparison. If I do get a 29er, I want one that will handle well on tight signletrack.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

getagrip said:


> ..... I really want to test ride a Trek 29er and compare it to a Breezer 29er. Unfortunately, Scheels doesn't have any Breezer 29ers in my size at the moment, so I'll have to wait for the comparison. If I do get a 29er, I want one that will handle well on tight signletrack.


I think that you've hit the nail on the head there :thumbsup:: take your time, don't rush into an anything, test ride as many as you can, on the trails you are going to ride most often - internet reco's are great to get some ideas but what may be the best bike $1100 for others may be completely wrong or not ideal for you

FWIW I think there is classic material for wmac's bad advice cat here:

Got $1500 for the best new bike possible?

Buy an SUV....


----------



## jab63 (Dec 31, 2012)

IMHO: Sounds like you are on the right track focusing on a hard-tail 29er in this price range. On paper, the Breezer looks like a great deal....on clearance in many web shops. Success man.


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

not to put a man further in debt but look at trek's financing options also. You could get that $1500 hardtail and finance it for a year at same as cash. Then when the bill comes pay what you have and then pawn off the rest over a year or earlier. Maybe not the right suggestion but just another one.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

jpatt28 said:


> not to put a man further in debt but look at trek's financing options also. You could get that $1500 hardtail and finance it for a year at same as cash. Then when the bill comes pay what you have and then pawn off the rest over a year or earlier. Maybe not the right suggestion but just another one.


Here's what the Bad Advice MTB Cat has to say about that...


----------

